# Two new videos for industrial metal band Thira!



## Pif (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi everybody!

The footnote lists this as the proper section to promote your band, so here are two recently posted videos for Thira: one of a new track live at Ground Zero in Minneapolis, and the other of me playing a VERY new track called "Vanity" in the rehearsal space. Hope ya dig! Don't forget our debut EP is free for download at thira.bandcamp.com and our homepage is www.thiraband.com

Starting on our second EP very soon!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 28, 2010)

This has potential!


----------



## Pif (Oct 28, 2010)

leandroab said:


> This has potential!


 
Thanks man! Glad you think so!


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 29, 2010)

I haven't heard any good industrial rock or metal since Gravity Kills. And then you come along.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and Rammstein. Rammstein is the only CURRENT industrial rock/metal band that I have liked until you came along.


----------



## Pif (Oct 29, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> I haven't heard any good industrial rock or metal since Gravity Kills. And then you come along.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, and Rammstein. Rammstein is the only CURRENT industrial rock/metal band that I have liked until you came along.


 

Wow, that's awesome! Truly, truly appreciate the kind words. Be sure to tell a friend!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 29, 2010)

Very awesome, we need more bands like you guys in San Diego to play with.


----------



## Pif (Oct 29, 2010)

ZOMB13 said:


> Very awesome, we need more bands like you guys in San Diego to play with.


 
Hell yeah! What's the name of the band bro? Got a link to some music? I'd love to check it out.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 29, 2010)

Pif said:


> Hell yeah! What's the name of the band bro? Got a link to some music? I'd love to check it out.



Squirrelly Arts
Squirrelly Arts on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Evil7 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuck yeah! Industrial needs to make a comeback.


----------



## Pif (Oct 29, 2010)

ZOMB13 said:


> Squirrelly Arts
> Squirrelly Arts on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


 

KILLER!!!


----------



## Pif (Oct 29, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Fuck yeah! Industrial needs to make a comeback.


 

We're definitely trying to aid the comeback!  Thanks for giving it a listen!


----------

